# How much weekly weight gain on sarms stack?



## Alphapursuit (Feb 7, 2017)

After a week away in Spain walking 10+miles a day, drinking every evening and not training, my physique is looking hella flat. Before then I'd been doing 25mg ostarine ED to dry out a bit and im pretty damn lean at the moment . With bodypower only a few months away I thought I'd hop on some different sarms to gain some mass going into it and bring up my lagging body parts. I want to get as big as possible and don't mind gaining a bit of body fat but I by no means want to get hella fat. I'm going to be running 10mg lgd-4033 and 20mg mk-677 ED as of today for 12 weeks. My question is what would be the best amount of weight gain to aim for each week to get predominantly lean gains? 1.5lbs per week? Picture attached of my current physique. (Please excuse the douchey pose) I'll be doing a log on a separate thread.

View attachment IMG_2044.PNG


----------



## Alphapursuit (Feb 7, 2017)

Worth noting I don't need pct as I'm already on a low dose of trt prescribed for hypoganadism (a problem I've had all my life)


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

How long have you been training and how much is your maintanence? how much do you plan to eat etc.


----------



## Alphapursuit (Feb 7, 2017)

Glosss said:


> How long have you been training and how much is your maintanence? how much do you plan to eat etc.


 Been training 2.5 years. Maintenance ~2700

was thinking going around 3600 per day


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

Alphapursuit said:


> Been training 2.5 years. Maintenance ~2700
> 
> was thinking going around 3600 per day


 get the calories in mate, train hard and sleep well.


----------

